# IQ Test: take it



## JakeStarkey (Nov 18, 2014)

What is your IQ Take the IQ test 

It told me to stay retired!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 18, 2014)

145!  Where do I sign up for jeopardy???


----------



## daws101 (Nov 18, 2014)

140


----------



## Jroc (Nov 18, 2014)

'134' not bad... Similar to a test i took some years back


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

I got above average at 134.    Thanks online IQ test.  I feel so smart.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 18, 2014)

911


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

I over thought some of them.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 18, 2014)

I got 82

Is that good?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I got 82
> 
> Is that good?




That explains a lot


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 18, 2014)

It said I should see Jake Starkey about a career posting Obama propaganda on the Internet


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> 145!  Where do I sign up for jeopardy???



If you scored higher than me, this test MUST be a scam.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 18, 2014)

145, pretty easy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> 145, pretty easy.


Screen shot or your telling a lie.

Oops youre!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > 145!  Where do I sign up for jeopardy???
> ...



I'm a secret genius.  But I use my powers for evil


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 18, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It said I should see Jake Starkey about a career posting Obama propaganda on the Internet



Me too and i got 145.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It said I should see Jake Starkey about a career posting Obama propaganda on the Internet
> ...


Oh hell no! I protest the test due to racial bias.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 18, 2014)

I got a 69.



and it made me so happy that right after that, I took the test.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 18, 2014)

Jroc said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I got 82
> ...


 
I took it a second time and my total score is 163

That is genius level


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I got 82
> 
> Is that good?



How many times did you take it?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 18, 2014)

*You are above average
Your IQ is*
145


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Crap. Never mind.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The 84 is more accurate...Obama likes um stupid you defiantly qualify


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Never mind.  It appears I fooled the test into believing I was white.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Never mind.  It appears I fooled the test into believing I was white.
> 
> View attachment 34154




Take it a few more times Affirmative action you know


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind.  It appears I fooled the test into believing I was white.
> ...


It already thinks I'm white. No need.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry folks...this is my field.  The test skews high by 10-15 points.  I got 156.  I am not 156!    The minimum valid inventories would be a Wonderlic which is 40 items timed to be completed in 12 minutes.  

The best tests have a minimum 100 items and are timed.  In graduate school we all had to take multiple I.Q. and other psychometric tests.  My scores averaged 144 (about the average for anyone with a post-graduate degree).

There are plenty of valid I.Q. tests you can buy cheaply or take on line.  This is not valid.  If you choose to consider it at all.....minus -10-15 points.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 18, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It said I should see Jake Starkey about a career posting Obama propaganda on the Internet
> ...


smell's  like a steaming pile !


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> 
> It told me to stay retired!


You are above average
Your IQ is

145


----------



## Toro (Nov 18, 2014)

1,000,000

Honest


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 18, 2014)

145...which is apparently as high as you can get.
I went through the test again slower to be sure and I am positive I answered everything correctly. Odd.
Perhaps it is timed?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

It kind of sucks that you can't go back and correct your answer. I knew one of them was wrong as soon as I clicked the button.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 18, 2014)

HAHA! - I just saw that there were Facebook comments below the text
Look at the one idiots response... "It didn't give me a number, it said to keep my job at Taco Bell"


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sorry folks...this is my field.  The test skews high by 10-15 points.  I got 156.  I am not 156!    The minimum valid inventories would be a Wonderlic which is 40 items timed to be completed in 12 minutes.
> 
> The best tests have a minimum 100 items and are timed.  In graduate school we all had to take multiple I.Q. and other psychometric tests.  My scores averaged 144 (about the average for anyone with a post-graduate degree).
> 
> There are plenty of valid I.Q. tests you can buy cheaply or take on line.  This is not valid.  If you choose to consider it at all.....minus -10-15 points.



Yikes!  I'm not as smart as I thought!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks...this is my field.  The test skews high by 10-15 points.  I got 156.  I am not 156!    The minimum valid inventories would be a Wonderlic which is 40 items timed to be completed in 12 minutes.
> ...


Dont worry. Has nothing to do with how intelligent you really are.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I over thought some of them.
> 
> View attachment 34153


Asc at 134? That would make him the smartest black man ever. I'm skeptical.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> It kind of sucks that you can't go back and correct your answer. I knew one of them was wrong as soon as I clicked the button.


Take it over. Thats what I did. i still dont get the first one.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sorry folks...this is my field.  The test skews high by 10-15 points.  I got 156.  I am not 156!    The minimum valid inventories would be a Wonderlic which is 40 items timed to be completed in 12 minutes.
> 
> The best tests have a minimum 100 items and are timed.  In graduate school we all had to take multiple I.Q. and other psychometric tests.  My scores averaged 144 (about the average for anyone with a post-graduate degree).
> 
> There are plenty of valid I.Q. tests you can buy cheaply or take on line.  This is not valid.  If you choose to consider it at all.....minus -10-15 points.



Makes some sense. the other 'actual' IQ tests Ive taken left me right around 135.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Just figured out the first one. Its the only shape that wasnt depicted by itself at one point.  I knew it was right but didnt know why.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks...this is my field.  The test skews high by 10-15 points.  I got 156.  I am not 156!    The minimum valid inventories would be a Wonderlic which is 40 items timed to be completed in 12 minutes.
> ...




Yeah....it's 10-15 points high.    I would assume most folks at USMB are 117 I.Q. or above.  117 is the mean I.Q. of a 4 year college graduate.  144 I.Q. is the mean for someone with a post graduate degree.  

Btw....the number one predictive variable for educational attainment and income is I.Q.  In other words....if you are smart you are better educated and make more money.  Kind of obvious I guess.  

Conversely, low I.Q. is the number one predictive variable for those that are incarcerated....children born out of wedlock....low income....and lack of educational attainment.  Race is not the variable....it is purely low I.Q.  

In other words....in America if you are a black man with a 117 I.Q. you are equally as likely to get a 4 year college degree as a white person.  You are equally likely to make more money.  You are much less likely to be incarcerated, have illegitimate children, etc.  

People who dismiss I.Q. testing do not know how powerful and predictive it is.  CEO's....Corporate Leaders....U.S. Presidents do not have 85 I.Q.'s.    Nothing measures life trajectory better.  Nothing.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Thats a load of bull. If I come from a different culture I could easily bomb that test.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 18, 2014)

You got a 154?...that means one question I am answering is wrong...what the?


WelfareQueen said:


> Sorry folks...this is my field.  The test skews high by 10-15 points.  I got 156.  I am not 156!    The minimum valid inventories would be a Wonderlic which is 40 items timed to be completed in 12 minutes.
> 
> The best tests have a minimum 100 items and are timed.  In graduate school we all had to take multiple I.Q. and other psychometric tests.  My scores averaged 144 (about the average for anyone with a post-graduate degree).
> 
> There are plenty of valid I.Q. tests you can buy cheaply or take on line.  This is not valid.  If you choose to consider it at all.....minus -10-15 points.



Obviously this is not realistic. It is like all "internet IQ test" - for fun.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

145... I call BS my IQ is much higher than that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> 145... I call BS my IQ is much higher than that.


its actually 15 points lower according to welfarequeen. I always knew I was smarter than you. Now we have proof.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You got a 154?...that means one question I am answering is wrong...what the?
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I got a 156.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 18, 2014)

Affirmative action - go ahead and retake test 2-3 times...now that is funny


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...




Utter bullshit.  There are many I.Q. tests that are culturally neutral....including the test you just took.  Math is not culture specific.  Shapes are not culture specific.  

And btw....blacks performance worse on culturally neutral tests than so called biased tested.  

Your point = fail.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You got a 154?...that means one question I am answering is wrong...what the?
> ...



How can there be a two point difference? There is not enough questions for that small of a difference.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


BS. Shapes are definitely culture specific. Everything is based on a mindset of how things are supposed to be. For instance would I be wrong in saying the US is in the northern hemisphere? The answer is no. The reason is because Europeans made up the fallacy that what we call the northern hemisphere is above the southern hemisphere.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




It may be timed.  That would be my guess.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 145... I call BS my IQ is much higher than that.
> ...


The lowest I've scored on a "real" IQ test is 153.  So the queen might be wrong, just sayin.  But she is right in so far as the number of questions was too small. I doubt I got any of them wrong but I might have been dinged for watching fox while taking it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You are truly an idiot.  Do some research on the topic and stop talking out of your ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I posted my results in a screen shot. Youd have to ask whoever claimed they got a 154.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I have done research. Youre full of bull shit.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Sample size is important.  5-10 items does not make a legitimate test.  Psychometrics needs to hit math, verbal, and reasoning skills.  Too few items in this test to accurately measure those indices.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Someone should post a real accurate IQ test.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I think you meant you're....and yes you are talking out of your ass.  You have no fucking clue what *you're* talking about.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Well you had to get at least one wrong. I scored a 156.  I dont know if there is a higher score. I keep taking it and cant get higher than 156.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Someone should post a real accurate IQ test.




Most all of them are copywritten.  You maybe can find a legit one on the internet but I doubt it.

Barnes & Noble used to sell a $4 dollar version you can take at home.  It is legit....as long as you time yourself and don't cheat.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


No I meant youre. This isnt a punctuation test. I have plenty of clues. For example lets see if you can get this right

Which word does not fit

painting, poem, flower, song.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

I corrected my response and scored 156. 

And it went wicked fast the second time. I believe 156 must be the highest score possible.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




flower....and it's sweet you choose that one.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You got a 154?...that means one question I am answering is wrong...what the?
> ...


Was there an affirmative action button to spot a double quota? After all, 78 makes much more sense given your demographic.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> I corrected my response and scored 156.
> 
> And it went wicked fast the second time. I believe 156 must be the highest score possible.




I got 156 and went super fast.  In real life I have only tested one person who got 156.  It was a Korean kid who was a math and music prodigy.  A 156 score would put you at about the 99.99 percentile.  

Maybe....but unlikely.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I corrected my response and scored 156.
> ...


Very unlikely.

But at least I'm smart enough not to believe the results of an online test.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Wrong. Its painting.  It has more than 5 letters.  Now prove to me I'm wrong because in my culture thats the correct answer.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


huh, if that's true the test is certainly screwy as I answered flower and scored the same as you.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


For the online test flower is the correct answer because thats the answer the person is looking for. For someone not from the same culture the number of letters may be more important to figuring out the answer to the question.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 18, 2014)

The test must be screwed ... I got a 145.

.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What culture would believe that a flower (a natural object) is a human created art form?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I regard the dumbing down of America as tragic, but then you're black, so I don't think it is possible for you to have acually dumbed down.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




I'm for damn sure not a 156.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Any culture that would believe any creation is human created. A person that planted the flower can be assumed to have created it. However, thats not the point. The point is that the onus may be on the number of letters in the word.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> The test must be screwed ... I got a 145.
> 
> .




Sand I would have put you at 200....at least.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok I took it again this time going as fast as I could with Fox off.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But what culture is that?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I picked flower because the other three are man made art.  A flower is not.  A flower serves a purpose in nature.  The others only serve to please human beings.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sand I would have put you at 200....at least.



Well, I may not be a genius ... But I don't think the test goes that high.
I think it was easy if that counts for anything.

For a moment ... I thought the real test was getting rid of the damn ad hanging over the side of the questions on my screen.

.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Any culture that would believe any creation is human created. A person that planted the flower can be assumed to have created it. However, thats not the point. The point is that the onus may be on the number of letters in the word.


Yes. I am sure you created venereal warts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ok I took it again this time going as fast as I could with Fox off.


You obviously photo shopped that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


It can be any culture.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I took it again this time going as fast as I could with Fox off.
> ...


Nope... I just fixed a bug they had in their web site.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 18, 2014)

Above average at 123.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ok I took it again this time going as fast as I could with Fox off.



Oh cool .. I didn't know it was timed ... Hung up two wet shirts coming out the wash in the middle of the test ... LOL!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Flowers serve to please humans. I bet you have some man made flowering plants in your yard right now.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I'm just funnin with ya


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



They do, but that is not their only purpose, and people don't really "create" flowers.  They just plant seeds.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I took it again this time going as fast as I could with Fox off.
> ...



I was just kidding it's not timed.  The test is bogus.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Planting is an act of creation. No planting no flower right? Its all mindset.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Damn ... Should have known!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I certainly don't believe you scored as high as you claim on the IQ test after this little conversation.  LOL!  That is just  . . . stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I posted my screen shot. Not that its really an indicator of intelligence. Its only stupid because you refuse to consider my point of view. Youre like the people that say Columbus discovered america and people were already here.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think you photo shopped that.  You think a flower is a man made creation.  Lol!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No but I think all art is made by nature. Only people with a weird mindset think man is not the product of nature.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Painting, poetry and songs are made by humans.  Not by nature.  They might be INSPIRED by nature.  Flowers are made by nature, not by humans.  Flowers can exist without humans.  Songs, paintings and poetry cannot exist without humans.  This is NOT rocket science.  It is very, very simple.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Who told you songs paintings and poetry cannot exist without humans? The wind makes song.. Birds make poetry and natural formations can make paintings.  I know its not rocket science. Its mindset like I just proved to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You need to take a REAL IQ test because I think you might be retarded.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The flower is alive.  Poetry, paintings, and songs are not alive.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


About 20% of blacks officially are. It would be no surprise.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Depends on your mindset. Poetry, paintings and songs can be alive and give you life. Therefore one can feel that they are alive.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You may need one yourself because if you think I'm retartded how did I get a higher score than you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You still offer no proof I am wrong. IQ tests are based on a standard. That standard is determined by the test maker. The test maker can have a vastly different view of the world than someone else. Since that view can be different there is no way to measure intelligence. Sorry but all the research and papers in the world can only tell you one thing. If you believe exactly as the test takers do you will do well on a test. If you dont then you could fail the test and actually be smarter than anyone on earth.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes but I only took the test one time and I didn't photo shop my results.  

Honestly though, that was really mean.  I'm mostly just joking, but flowers are in a different category than poetry, songs and paintings.  I'm sorry, but you are just wrong here.  Flowers serve a purpose in nature.  They provide sustenance to some creatures.  

It doesn't matter if you try to make it "poetic," it's still WRONG.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I wasnt being mean. I was just expanding your mind space. To someone else flowers may be in the same category as a painting, poetry, songs etc. If I dont place the same value or method of categorization on objects how are you going to tell me youre right and I'm wrong? There is nothing about your categorization that makes you inherently correct. Its just your opinion.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, and thats why we have IQ tests. Flowers do not categorically go with poetry, songs and painting. Unless you think bridges could also fit in there.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Could be I think bridges go in there as well. The real question is how are you going to prove you are right and i am wrong?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, poetry, paintings, and songs can not be alive.  But yes things that are alive can enjoy art.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, I meant I was being mean by calling you a retard.    But you are just wrong.  So wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Denial......I'm right until you prove me wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Yes they can be alive. Yes those that are alive can enjoy them.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'll tell you. Because I didn't have to take that test more than once. You're wrong when it comes to categorical organizations. Flowers do not belong in that group set. Period. Wrong. 

You're welcome.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nobody has to prove you wrong.    Everyone knows you are wrong.  Now, just stop arguing about it and accept facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


You telling me its wrong doesnt suffice. I need someone smarter than you.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes they do. If you cant prove me wrong then I am right. Your view of the world and the way i should categorize things doesnt make you right. It just makes you a follower.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> 
> It told me to stay retired!


Just said mine was 134


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ok.  I'll give you that if you call a beautiful girl a work of art, then that artwork is alive.  However, the question was pick the item that least fits the other three.  The Question wasn't come up with some way to disagree with the test.  Which would you pick and why.  There is no, "none of the above" answer.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you are just silly.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Herein lies the problem. Who said i was disagreeing with the test? I said the answer is subject to the test makers view of the world as to what is right and what is wrong. Its a way of thinking and inherently bias. I got the answer right on according to the test maker but how are you going to tell me "painting" is the wrong answer when it has more than 5 letters and the others have 5 or less? The word paint also doesnt have an O in it either. Its also the only word that ends in "ing".


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No. I'm just smarter and more observant than most of the population.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

What are the next 2 values in this sequence?

....7, 8, 9, A,


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What are the next 2 values in this sequence?
> 
> ....7, 8, 9, A,


In what base?  B, C if hex.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Context has more weight than the other issues you brought up.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What are the next 2 values in this sequence?
> ...



My point exactly.  Depends on the standard. If you dont know about hex or have forgotten it you would think this made no sense or you could have gotten it correct but based on the wrong conclusion. Has nothing to do with intelligence.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Context is subjective and derived from mindset.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Posting pictures is not helping your case in proving me wrong.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Context has more weight than the other issues you brought up.


Hell Kotex does too.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Which, though?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> ...


You mean 34!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

*You are above average
Your IQ is*
156


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




This is so incredibly stupid and misinformed it's hard to put it in words.  

I.Q. predicts income, educational attainment, incarceration status, and about 10 other social variables with a very high degree of accuracy.  This has been replicated in thousands of studies.  The point cannot be argued.  

Asschap is simply butt hurt because blacks score so much lower than whites.  The average black in America falls 1 standard deviation below whites...or at I.Q. 84.  That is the 16% percentile.  Expressed another 84% of whites are more intelligent than the average black person.

Blacks in Africa score around I.Q. 70, which is borderline mental retardation.  There are valid reasons why Africa is so fucked and blacks in America and poorer, less educated, and incarcerated at much higher rates than whites or asians.

Asschap....saying I.Q. testing is wrong or doesn't matter might make you feel better...but it does not change any of the underlying facts.  Blacks need to close the achievement gap.  The way to do that is acknowledge the problem and address it honestly.  Denying blacks test lower or saying the testing means nothing has gotten you nowhere.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> *You are above average
> Your IQ is*
> 156



Smarty cat!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Well done!*
*You are above average
Your IQ is*
144


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > *You are above average
> ...



I know how to make a mouse give me the right answers.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine is 1/4 of 1/2 of 1,160.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Mine is 1/4 of 1/2 of 1,160.



Watch the test, learn the test, be the test Mr. H.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Have no idea. One based on agriculture would be my best guess.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Dont be upset I can expose IQ tests to really be a measure of assimilation into a specific way of thinking. No one (specifically you) has been able to explain to my why in my example that "painting" is the incorrect choice..  Its the only word with "ing" at the end and it doesnt have the letter o in it like the other words.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nonsense.  As explained to you 100 TIMES... it's not about which answer is incorrect, it's about which answer is most likely correct.  Again, as I said to you before, context matters.  You can deny that a hundred times, but I'm here to tell you that if you are so stupid you don't know the difference between art and a plant is more important than the last 3 letters including "ing" in them, then the chance that your IQ is lower than average is pretty damn good.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Where in the question does it say the meaning of the word is more important than the spelling? If you can answer that then you may have a case. As I have already proven to you emphatically context is derived from mindset.



> Which word doesn't fit?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 19, 2014)

Internet IQ tests?  LOL


I've taken three legitimate IQ tests.  I managed 143, 138, and 151.  That is an average of 144.  On a good day, I'd count Myself as a 145...on a bad day (after a weekend binge) I'd be right there with Obama at 110.....before coffee......


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Internet IQ tests?  LOL
> 
> 
> I've taken three legitimate IQ tests.  I managed 143, 138, and 151.  That is an average of 144.  On a good day, I'd count Myself as a 145...on a bad day (after a weekend binge) I'd be right there with Obama at 110.....before coffee......


What job asked you for your IQ test score?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Evry ne nows splg s les mprtat thn menin.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Who told you that? I asked you where in the question does it say which is more important? Can you answer that?

BTW your post is an example of mindset as well. Someone not familiar English would be confused by your post. As it is a brained trained to spell in the English language would automatically fill in the missing words. You failed as it has nothing to do with my question


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 19, 2014)

Scored a little low for me 191, perhaps a few drinks and I'd do better!


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No man told me this.  It is a fundamental thing that all think*ing* people understand.  Meaning is the reason we have language.  Meaning of words is why we have words.  Without meaning, words are meaningless.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Nice deflection and thanks for admitting its just your opininon. That has nothing to do with my question. I asked you where does it say meaning is more important than spelling? Can you answer that?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2014)

Where does it say you have a right to an answer?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course it's just my opinion... the test is asking for opinion.  This is not a math test or an English test this is a test to determine intelligence.  

Further, I answered your question.  Can you answer why you have ignored my answer?


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Of course it's just my opinion... the test is asking for opinion.  This is not a math test or an English test this is a test to determine intelligence.
> 
> Further, I answered your question.  Can you answer why you have ignored my answer?



Weird.  If the test was asking for an opinion, then the correctness of the answer would be determined by one's ability to back up the opinion with evidence.  I didn't see a section on that test for explaining one's opinions, only answers.....answers which are considered correct or incorrect.

How can you say that the test asked for your opinion?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Where does it say you have a right to an answer?


It doesnt. The inability to provide an answer when debating means you dont have one.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's just my opinion... the test is asking for opinion.  This is not a math test or an English test this is a test to determine intelligence.
> ...


Are you retarded? Or is it that you don't know what an opinion is?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting its just your opinion.  No you didnt answer my question. I asked where in the question does it say meaning is more important than spelling?  The test has a spelling question on the second question so you are wrong.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I obviously  know what an opinion is.  Do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


One thing we do know is that an opinion is not intelligence. Its mindset.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


All decisions are opinions based on intelligence.  Yes, mindset is a factor.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You skipped my question so I will repeat it. Where in the question we are discussing does it say meaning is more important than spelling?


----------



## Anathema (Nov 19, 2014)

153, if the test us to be believed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As I clearly stated.  The question was to identify the word that least fits the other words.  Definition of fit - (of a thing) of a suitable quality, standard, *or type to meet the required purpose*.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Thats great. Where does that exclude spelling?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> 
> It told me to stay retired!


What is your IQ Take the IQ test 

110   that's normal, I float between 110 and 120


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> As I clearly stated.  The question was to identify the word that least fits the other words.  Definition of fit - (of a thing) of a suitable quality, standard, *or type to meet the required purpose*.



A simple matter of classification isn't so simple when you don't know by which characteristics you're sorting the things.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2014)

Certain things are givens in a debate, like words have meaning.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Certain things are givens in a debate, like words have meaning.


Givens are agreed upon due to like minded ways of thinking. They dont just magically appear. For instance in certain cultures its is a given you bow upon meeting someone. Not so much in American culture.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2014)

Not a good analogy.  If you can read the debate point enough to get the *meaning*...

...the point has been made.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Not a good analogy.  If you can read the debate point enough to get the *meaning*...
> 
> ...the point has been made.


Your point was not made. The only point that was made is that you dont have a legitimate point as I illustrated. Givens are agreements based on the same methodology of thinking.  The definition of a given specifies that it is a known or established fact which implies consent from both parties. No knowledge of... or agreement with.... means its not a given.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Not a good analogy.  If you can read the debate point enough to get the *meaning*...
> ...


ROFL.. another libtard trying to prove life is a figment of their imagination.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



When you divert and deflect you basically proclaim to the world you are unable to address the subject matter at hand. Where is it a given in the question we are discussing that the meaning is more important than the spelling?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your statements have no meaning, but the words are spelled correctly.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you cant deal with the question.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your statement has no meaning but the words are spelled correctly.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, it is true that IQ tests can be hard to pass without cultural knowledge. But this IQ test appears to be geared toward people in the USA and I doubt anyone in the USA would not know the difference between man made art and a flower.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Okay, it is true that IQ tests can be hard to pass without cultural knowledge. But this IQ test appears to be geared toward people in the USA and I doubt anyone in the USA would not know the difference between man made art and a flower.


What do you make of the fact that "painting" is the only word that ends in "ing" and lacks the letter o?  That was the first thing I saw when looking at the words.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it is true that IQ tests can be hard to pass without cultural knowledge. But this IQ test appears to be geared toward people in the USA and I doubt anyone in the USA would not know the difference between man made art and a flower.
> ...


Do you have Asperger's? I'm not asking that to be insulting, just curious. I would imagine an Asperger's sufferer would need a specially tailored IQ test.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





No. I'm pretty articulate. I played basketball well enough to get paid for it.  That does bring up an interesting point but I still want to hear your take on the fact that the word painting ends in "ing" and lacks the letter "o" which could make it another correct answer.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 19, 2014)

It's meaningless, imo. You could say the same about the choices where every word starts with s except the word hearing. Wrong is just wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> It's meaningless, imo. You could say the same about the choices where every word starts with s except the word hearing. Wrong is just wrong.



Lol!  I wouldn't bother.  You can't argue with stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> It's meaningless, imo. You could say the same about the choices where every word starts with s except the word hearing. Wrong is just wrong.


Thats true. Wrong is wrong but how do you determine what is wrong?  In your opinion its meaningless. In my opinion its a very serious question. What makes my opinion wrong and yours right if there are no facts to verify the truth?  There is nothing that makes painting the wrong answer except the test makers opinion. Which again is not a fact.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It's meaningless, imo. You could say the same about the choices where every word starts with s except the word hearing. Wrong is just wrong.
> ...


If this were Jeopardy, Alex would laugh you off the stage.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It's meaningless, imo. You could say the same about the choices where every word starts with s except the word hearing. Wrong is just wrong.
> ...


What you mean is that when faced with the choice of changing your mind and proving that there is no need to do so, almost everyone gets busy on the proof. In this case you have no proof so instead you deflect and laugh nervously like a sheep that has lost its flock. Why cant you at least prove you are correct?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Fortunately this isnt jeopardy and Alex doesnt really rank in my world. Besides if he cant explain the following question either then I would assume its just nervous laughter. Do you have any logic that explains why "painting" is not a correct answer?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 19, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> 145!  Where do I sign up for jeopardy???


Same here, where are the one's we missed listed?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No looking at the question but as I recall, there were three art forms and a flower.

A flower is not an art form like a painting, poem or song.

I got a 145.

Where do who find the ones you missed?


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I didn't see the ones I missed.  Perhaps they didn't show.

And yes, I recall that question, too.  I answered it correctly, but I think Asclepias makes a good point about other ways to group and classify the answers.

It's like a kid being told to put the foods that are alike together into groups (expecting fruits, vegetables, dairy, etc) and he puts a green m&m in the same group as lettuce.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I would assume you would have to figure out which ones you got wrong by process of elimination. I dont see a key. I have a question no one seems to be able to answer.

Why is painting not the correct answer since it is the only one that ends in "ing" and lacks the letter o?

Why do you think a flower is not an art form?


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you feel like you're looking at the results of a "teach to the test" educational system?


----------



## guno (Nov 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> 
> It told me to stay retired!




140


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Basically. I have met no one that can explain to me why a intelligence test is asking questions that requires accumulated knowledge and or a cultural mindset that is similar to the test maker.  Intelligence is defined as the ability to *learn* or apply knowledge.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Found another one that has no apparent reasoning.

*Coffee is to cup, what cake is to...*

What is the difference between a plate and a dish?  Plate is the correct answer.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 19, 2014)

There is such a thing as a cake plate but I've never heard of a cake dish.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> There is such a thing as a cake plate but I've never heard of a cake dish.


I'm just the opposite. Never heard of a cake plate but there is a cake dish.

Anchor Hocking Square Cake Dish w Truefit Lid


----------



## Darlene (Nov 19, 2014)

*You are above average
Your IQ is*
112

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
*What is your personality within your name?*


----------



## Ravi (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > There is such a thing as a cake plate but I've never heard of a cake dish.
> ...


That doesn't work. You don't brew coffee in a cup, it is merely the vessel that holds it on its way to your mouth.


----------



## Darlene (Nov 19, 2014)

Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test
Here's a more thorough test.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes you can brew coffee in a cup just like you do tea. I do it every now and then instead of making a whole pot of coffee.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test
> Here's a more thorough test.



I must have guessed correctly on the 2 that stumped me.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How do you test application of knowledge when the dumb ass black guy taking the test insists that the test must assume that no one has any knowledge whatsoever.  Every single word on the test has to have a definition or it's not "fair?"  We have to teach an Entire language before the first question is asked? News flash... if you are an adult and still don't know what a song is or a flower... you've got a serious problem and it's not your skin color.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > There is such a thing as a cake plate but I've never heard of a cake dish.
> ...


Yes, dish could have been the correct answer.  I think the writers of the test screwed the pooch on that one.  Putting a cake on a plate is not the same as putting coffee in a cup.  Though they could have changed it to "putting coffee in a cup for serving is to .. putting a cake on a plate"... but dish is still also correct.  What if the cake was a cuban three milk cake? The milk would pour out onto the ground. Which is stupid.  Further, a plate is a dish... duh!

All that said... being white, black, or brown does not change the fact that this question was bogus.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I got 82
> 
> Is that good?



For right-wingers it is.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Thanks for highlighting that dumb ass white guy. Thats why I say its impossible to test intelligence with current IQ tests. It only tests for assimilation and accumulated knowledge. That's not intelligence. That's regurgitating what you were taught which can be done without understanding.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You overthought it.

And are too technical.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I over thought it and got it right. My first thought was "painting" for the reasons I stated. Why would you say I over thought it if you can provide no explanation as to why "painting" is not the right answer?


----------



## norwegen (Nov 19, 2014)

My result was that if I ever want to impress anyone, she has to be a liberal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just because some of the questions must include use of assumed knowledge that EVERYONE should know, does not mean the tests ONLY include questions that assume accumulated knowledge.  But yes, if you are an ignorant fool you're not gonna score good on IQ tests. Surprise!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You're deflecting again.  No one said all the questions required accumulated knowledge. The point is that you cant have questions regarding accumulated knowledge if you are simply measuring intelligence. Doesnt matter at all if someone *should* know it. If they have never been exposed to certain concepts or taught a specific definition they will not have the accumulated knowledge and therefore the IQ test is not a true indicator of intelligence. Its simply a test of what knowledge you were taught.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 19, 2014)

156, and it even had math!


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I said "only" because you said "only." Which goes to my point, if you can't remember saying "only" you're not gonna score high.  The ability to accumulate basic knowledge is a part of intelligence.  Songs are universal.  Your accusation that the words song and flower are not universal words that everyone should know is ridiculous.  However, many of the words used in intelligence tests are bound to be less universally known.  For example, a great many people of lower IQ are not going to know what accumulate means.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You must not be very bright then. My use of the word "only" had no bearing on your use of it.  My use was to point out that it only tested assimilation *and* accumulated knowledge. Your use of the word only excluded assimilation. Do you understand your error now?
  Who told you I made an accusation that song and flower are not universally known? Please quote that if you can. Dont start backpedaling and lying because you cant support your argument. A IQ test doesnt allow you to accumulate and apply knowledge during the test. You have to know that coming in.


----------



## westwall (Nov 19, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> 
> It told me to stay retired!








Hmmm, I scored a 158.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*as·sim·i·late *
: to learn (something) so that it is fully understood and can be used

*ac·cu·mu·late*
: to gather or acquire (something) gradually as time passes


Assimilated knowledge *is *accumulated knowledge.  Do you understand your error now?

As per your knew accusation that the question about the difference between art and flowers was a good question for the intelligence test... well everyone knows you are lying.  How many times do you have to state the answer could have been painting not flower before you understand your error?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No stupid.  I said *assimilation* not assimilated knowledge. Do you understand your error now?

*assimilation*

:The process by which a person or persons acquire the social and psychological characteristics of a group: “Waves of immigrants have been *assimilated* into the American culture.”

I asked you to quote me claiming that song and flower are not universally known. I guess you couldnt find that so again you divert into some inane drivel.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


^Liar.

Your statements are just above in this thread dumb ass.  No reason to lie like a little bitch about it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> My use was to point out that it only tested assimilation *and* accumulated knowledge.



Thats right. My statement is just above. Quote where I ever said "assimilated knowledge" liar.  We know you cant because you would have done it just like you cant quote me saying a song and flower are not universally known. You can admit you were wrong. Its a sign of maturity.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Assimilation is accumulation of knowledge, dumb ass... how many times do you have to be told that? Additionally you stated assimilated and accumulated knowledge, for example a first and second knowledge. The brown fox pissed on the white and black socks.  Maybe you need to learn how to write.

Further, you ducking said a dozen times that there was no proof that everyone should know what a flower and a song were, thus you said they were not universally known, dumb ass.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I eat tres leches on a plate.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


With cuban coffee? OMG that stuff is sooo good. Used to eat it at a cuban cafe in Boca.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I love them both but not together. I just looked at google images for tres leches and it always seems to be served on a plate


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Don't let my story get in the way of facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No matter how thoroughly you make a fool of yourself you are wrong.

*assimilation*

:The process by which a person or persons acquire the social and psychological characteristics of a group: “Waves of immigrants have been *assimilated* into the American culture.”


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


ROFL yeah cause culture isn't based on knowledge.. ROFL Please tell the class how to assimilate culture without storing cultural information in that mushy stuff between your ears.  Where do you put that assimilated culture?  Up your ass?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Dont be embarrased you didnt know what assimilation was and mixed it up with accumulated knowledge. You claimed they were the same because aliens told you so. Your aliens were wrong.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're a retard.  But thanks for admitting you had no effing clue that assimilation of culture is accumulated knowledge.. as I said at the start of your circus act / deflection.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You are a clown. You have deflected and diverted. You have lied and been unable to prove your claims.  As I said from the start you are a moron.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Huh?  Are you drinking?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


What? Still sipping on anti freeze?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dude put some water in that radiator.. your engine will over heat if all you use is anti-freeze.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I have no antifreeze. You keep drinking it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're delusional.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 20, 2014)

156.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Youre an idiot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My IQ is 37 points higher than yours, what's that make you?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Who told you that? You dont know what my IQ is.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You reported it in this thread.  Really you need to talk to a doctor, you are showing signs of Alzheimers.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


No I didnt. If I did please quote it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

It told me to quit school and start shooting heroin


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I over thought some of them.
> 
> View attachment 34153


Here you go.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Never mind.  It appears I fooled the test into believing I was white.
> 
> View attachment 34154


Here you go...


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You got a 154?...that means one question I am answering is wrong...what the?
> ...


Here you go...


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Here you go..


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test
> ...


here you go...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I dont see my IQ score.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Alzheimer s Disease and Dementia Alzheimer s Association


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Darlene said:
> ...


Thats not my IQ score. Thats a link to the results of an online test.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Alzheimer s Disease and Dementia Alzheimer s Association


Good thing you found this link. Your inability to post without doing the same thing multiple times indicates you have it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Nov 20, 2014)

I got 145, but I'm off my game today.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


So where did I post my IQ?  Or was that just yet another lie?


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 20, 2014)

That was way too easy.  I got 156.  My IQ is closer to 135.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Yeah, sure it is, sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's the same as your shoe size!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


That means that Brown has an IQ of 49.5?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Damn you have small feet.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Damn you have a small IQ.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Again my IQ is 30+ pts. over yours. What's that say about you?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Nothing since there is no such thing as a test that measures IQ.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


ROFL


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test
> Here's a more thorough test.



Here's my results.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> 
> It told me to stay retired!



What does 160 mean?


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > What is your IQ Take the IQ test
> ...



Oh, hey hey. Just looked it up. Yeah, I'll accept that.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 22, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test
> Here's a more thorough test.


Awww, I only got a 145 on that one.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test
> ...




*You have an IQ of 144*




<a href="Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test" title="IQ Test"><img src="http://www.free-iqtest.net/images/badges2/l144.gif" width="200" height="100" alt="IQ Test" border="0"></a><br/><a title="IQ Test" href="Free IQ Test - Fast Free and Accurate Online IQ Test">IQ Test</a>


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 24, 2014)

144 according to this test, but I did kind of rush it without giving it much thought


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 24, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> 145!  Where do I sign up for jeopardy???


145?  I hope everyone isn't 145!

Here's mine...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Some of those number sequence questions really got me.    The maths always seem to get me.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 12, 2014)

Where is the Mensa application? 

Way too easy for an IQ test. I doubt that my IQ is actually that high.

This other test is more realistic but I still think it is too reporting too high at 139. .


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 12, 2014)

*156.*

My real IQ is about 138.  Why don't they just tell you how many questions you got right?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 12, 2014)

I've always meant to take one of these and intentionally try to get all the questions wrong.


----------

